# New to Egg sharing & forums



## Gemma27 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi. I am new to this, so any help would be great. Both my tubes are blocked, we won't get ivf on the nhs due to my partner having a daughter from previous relationship (even though we don't see her). So we are looking into egg sharing. I just wanted to know a few things. One clinic I'm looking at say free ivf but have to pay £75 hfae fee. Is this the only cost or is there hidden costs. Another clinic in Southampton want £500 has anyone ever used the this clinic? 

What are we to expect? 
Do we need letters from my Gp etc? 
All our test was done at our Portsmouth hospital will we need to do them again?
Thank you in advance 
Gemma


----------



## Gemma27 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. 

What  clinic  are you with? 
All my  HIV test ect was done 5 years ago so maybe I will have to do them again. 

What sort of stuff do they ask you about yourself ie hair colour eye colour?


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Gemma,

We have a thread that weve got going on (ive put the link below). We are all doing egg sharing and different clinics and all at different stages...you should come over and join us....all the ladies on there are really nice and we all help and support each other xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329499.1390


----------

